# Never ordered from MJM before.....



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

They have great prices on their Brembo rotors and Mintex pads so I figured I'd give em a shot. Ordered last Saturday and status shows pending tonight still. 

Whats the normal turnaround time for orders with them? 

Thanks.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Shawn O said:


> They have great prices on their Brembo rotors and Mintex pads so I figured I'd give em a shot. Ordered last Saturday and status shows pending tonight still.
> 
> Whats the normal turnaround time for orders with them?
> 
> Thanks.


 I've ordered from them before, pretty good, shouldn't take this long. Give them a call, perhaps something is on back order and they are slipping on customer service. :thumbup:


----------



## maximizese (Jun 8, 2004)

My order slipped through the cracks, but after emailing them and having them look at their records it was resolved quickly. They expedited from a local distributor and I couldn't have gotten a better deal on a set of new rotors and pads.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I ordered some parts from them before they are real good in answering emails. You should just give them a call or email. They will make it right!


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Same here. I ordered my timing belt/ water pump stuff from MJM - online - and everything went very well. Great place to deal with, imho. :thumbup:


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Got everything super quickly! Was just worried as I'd never ordered from them before. Thanks guys! Will definately be ordering from them in the future!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

screw MJM


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

I've had great service from them and quick shipping. A+ for MJM.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate your business, fellas (including even dubbinmk2's). We typically wholesale OEM and performance brake pads and rotors directly to the public so our deals are hard to beat. Most pads and rotors ship within 1-3 business days that they're placed, then take another 2-3 business days to reach you. Thank you for your order (and your patience) and let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.


----------



## Vw_lotech (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't count how many window regs, Ive picked up through MJM over the years, top notch customer service, fast free shipping on some items,.. Now I think they should owe me a free tshirt


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Vw_lotech said:


> I can't count how many window regs, Ive picked up through MJM over the years, top notch customer service, fast free shipping on some items,.. Now I think they should owe me a free tshirt


 Email us through the site and let us know what size you wear and we'll get one out to you.


----------



## Steadyhand (Jul 5, 2009)

I have and will continue to give them business!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Let us know if there any brake products, kits or compounds you'd like us to start stocking. 

Also, be on the lookout in the next few days on Power Slot Rotor with Hawk Brake Pad group buy!


----------

